# BMW Extended Warranty Diesel Pricing



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

So, I'm looking at getting the extended warranty on my new 2016 328d xDrive Sport Wagon. I'm asking the dealer for a price on the seven year platinum plan and he initially says $3,750. However, when I talked to him some more and when he realized it was a diesel he said it was $4,380. He also said this is based on the BMW price (sort of like an MSRP). I know this is negotiable but I was a little taken back by the extra $630 price for a diesel. Comments?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

AWDDiesel said:


> So, I'm looking at getting the extended warranty on my new 2016 328d xDrive Sport Wagon. I'm asking the dealer for a price on the seven year platinum plan and he initially says $3,750. However, when I talked to him some more and when he realized it was a diesel he said it was $4,380. He also said this is based on the BMW price (sort of like an MSRP). I know this is negotiable but I was a little taken back by the extra $630 price for a diesel. Comments?


How many miles on your 2016? Under or over 10,000?

Michael


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

I got ahead of myself. Those prices are for under 10,000 miles.

The chart is tricky. It classifies "All 3-series" as "B", so you follow that column. But then it says "with the following exceptions," which include the diesels, the 320's, ActiveHybrid 3's, etc. The diesels are classified as "C" and it is the next column over at $4,380. An honest error IMO.

Good news is that they are pricing at BMW "MSRP."

And as I've posted in many places, think hundreds, not thousands, if you want to negotiate. It's a flat margin (same dollar amount for all plans).

Michael



AWDDiesel said:


> So, I'm looking at getting the extended warranty on my new 2016 328d xDrive Sport Wagon. I'm asking the dealer for a price on the seven year platinum plan and he initially says $3,750. However, when I talked to him some more and when he realized it was a diesel he said it was $4,380. He also said this is based on the BMW price (sort of like an MSRP). I know this is negotiable but I was a little taken back by the extra $630 price for a diesel. Comments?


----------



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> I got ahead of myself. Those prices are for under 10,000 miles.
> 
> The chart is tricky. It classifies "All 3-series" as "B", so you follow that column. But then it says "with the following exceptions," which include the diesels, the 320's, ActiveHybrid 3's, etc. The diesels are classified as "C" and it is the next column over at $4,380. An honest error IMO.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is less than 10,000 miles (if I don't drive too far out of my way from Spartanburg to NH :rofl. Just to make sure I have this right, you are saying it is $3,750 and not $4,380.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

AWDDiesel said:


> Yes, it is less than 10,000 miles (if I don't drive too far out of my way from Spartanburg to NH :rofl. Just to make sure I have this right, you are saying it is $3,750 and not $4,380.


Nope, $4,380 price for the 7/100 for category C vehicles, which includes the diesel wagon. $3,750 is non-diesel 3-series except 320's.

Michael


----------



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Nope, $4,380 price for the 7/100 for category C vehicles, which includes the diesel wagon. $3,750 is non-diesel 3-series except 320's.
> 
> Michael


Wishful thinking on my part. This begs the question as to why the Diesels are more. I assume they are either more unreliable or more costly to repair or a combination.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

AWDDiesel said:


> Wishful thinking on my part. This begs the question as to why the Diesels are more. I assume they are either more unreliable or more costly to repair or a combination.


My guess is both.
I also found out that parts are often not stock by the dealer. There are 6 BMW dealers in and around Atlanta. a metro area of over 6 millions peoples. When the dealer or myself try to fix the car, I end up waiting for parts from 2 to 7 days. Parts have to be shipped from all over the USA and in some case from Germany (then it is 1 to 2 week wait time)


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

AWDDiesel said:


> Wishful thinking on my part. This begs the question as to why the Diesels are more. I assume they are either more unreliable or more costly to repair or a combination.


It is a combination of both. I'm sure they have actualized their charge for the warranty based on the rather poor warranty history they have had with the Emission Kit on these cars, plus the CBU and a few others problems that are unique to the Diesel vehicles.

Such as: SCR, DEF, EGR, DPF, Harmonic Pulley, Fan Belt Squeal, Glow Plugs, CBU, Injector failures, etc... I wouldn't think the gassers really have comparable issues except perhaps the HPFP.

In the long run I doubt the diesel vehicles really pay off vs a gasser of comparable stature here in the USA. Maybe if you really log the miles like a traveling salesman.:rofl:

But you gotta love the torque and range!:thumbup:

And I must add that once settled down, my 335D has been problem free for quite sometime now.

I highly recommend the extended warranty, perhaps not the top one that adds the electronics, but I don't have anything sophisticated in my car anyway like I-Drive.

I don't think the extended maintenance is worth it. They budget many items that in fact they didn't have to do, like brake pads for example, but this will vary how you drive.


----------



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

Flyingman said:


> It is a combination of both. I'm sure they have actualized their charge for the warranty based on the rather poor warranty history they have had with the Emission Kit on these cars, plus the CBU and a few others problems that are unique to the Diesel vehicles.
> 
> Such as: SCR, DEF, EGR, DPF, Harmonic Pulley, Fan Belt Squeal, Glow Plugs, CBU, Injector failures, etc... I wouldn't think the gassers really have comparable issues except perhaps the HPFP.
> 
> ...


Mine has pretty much all the extra electronic bells and whistles which is in part why I was thinking Platinum. BMW seems to have the same price regardless of what options you have.

I agree with you on the low end torque. Every time I rent a gasser I'm reminded of why I like the diesels. I was surprised to get a diesel last time I rented (a Peugeot I used for driving around rural Sweden and Finland) and that just reinforced my feelings about diesels. If the charging station infrastructure was better where I am moving to in rural New Hampshire I might have stuck with an electric car, which do indeed have low end torque. I'm just glad BMW is still importing diesels and weren't sucked into the diesel scandal.


----------



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> I got ahead of myself. Those prices are for under 10,000 miles.
> 
> The chart is tricky. It classifies "All 3-series" as "B", so you follow that column. But then it says "with the following exceptions," which include the diesels, the 320's, ActiveHybrid 3's, etc. The diesels are classified as "C" and it is the next column over at $4,380. An honest error IMO.
> 
> ...


Well, I found a dealer that has offered me a $400 discount. This was after they mistakenly quoted my the $3,750 instead of the $4,380. I pointed out their mistake after you were able to confirm the suggested pricing was the $4,380. Didn't think it fair to try to hold them to the lower price since, as you point out, it was an honest mistake. I'm starting to think the $400 discount is a good deal.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

They should offer a steep discount for vehicles with DPF deletes :rofl:


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## BMW7X (Aug 4, 2013)

AWDDiesel said:


> Wishful thinking on my part. This begs the question as to why the Diesels are more. I assume they are either more unreliable or more costly to repair or a combination.


So at 80K miles my 2011X5D gave me the check engine light which turned into a DEF sensor repair which is attached the DEF tank. List price for the repair was $2300. I have an oil level sensor that is bad which I have decided not to replace at $500 because my vehicle has a traditional analog dipstick Electronic repairs can get expensive. That being said, if nothing else goes wrong for the next 20K miles, I'm $2k ahead


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

*Roll the dice!!*

Sure, sounds like $2.8k to the good:thumbup:

However, taking a gamble with the CEL aren't you? This could mask a more serious problem, and perhaps you simply keep driving obliviously and happily unaware while you destroy the engine:dunno:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

regdfry said:


> Sure, sounds like $2.8k to the good:thumbup:
> 
> However, taking a gamble with the CEL aren't you? This could mask a more serious problem, and perhaps you simply keep driving obliviously and happily unaware while you destroy the engine:dunno:


If your engine is experiencing a serious issue the CEL will flash. You can also clear the code when you start the car, then any new issue will bring up a CEL while driving


----------



## BMW7X (Aug 4, 2013)

regdfry said:


> Sure, sounds like $2.8k to the good:thumbup:
> 
> However, taking a gamble with the CEL aren't you? This could mask a more serious problem, and perhaps you simply keep driving obliviously and happily unaware while you destroy the engine:dunno:


Elaborate please. I have had two different dealers tell me that this sensor isn't critical as long as I can check the oil level with the dipstick? What am I missing?


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

BMW7X said:


> Elaborate please. I have had two different dealers tell me that this sensor isn't critical as long as I can check the oil level with the dipstick? What am I missing?


I'm just suggesting that riding around with the CEL present constantly would make you unable to see any new warning that would also cause a CEL to be displayed.

However, Hooper has suggested that that might not be a concern, as an additional serious fault would cause the CEL to flash.

Good luck with this strategy.:thumbup:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I should say, if you run too low on oil I dont think you will get any change in light until you get a flashing light for low oil pressure, at which point its pretty much all over since low oil pressure lights usually mean your engine is toast once you get it turned off. However, people survived ok for nearly 100 years without an oil level sensor so if you just check it frequently enough it doesnt matter.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Hoooper said:


> You can also clear the code when you start the car


Kindly explain how you do that - thanks!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

A low pressure alarm is just that, LOW pressure, not no pressure. Like all ALARMS it requires prompt practiced action. Turn the engine off and make it stop turning.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Hoooper said:


> I should say, if you run too low on oil I dont think you will get any change in light until you get a flashing light for low oil pressure, at which point its pretty much all over since low oil pressure lights usually mean your engine is toast once you get it turned off. However, people survived ok for nearly 100 years without an oil level sensor so if you just check it frequently enough it doesnt matter.


Most likely the COMPUTER will shut off engine (with a short countdown warning) BEFORE any actual engine damage occurs. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Doug Huffman said:


> A low pressure alarm is just that, LOW pressure, not no pressure. Like all ALARMS it requires prompt practiced action. Turn the engine off and make it stop turning.


Maybe things have changed. In the past the low pressure light for most people meant that oil pressure was quickly going from good pressure to no pressure. By the time they see the light, its too late. That said, I know from experience that you can shut it down in time to save the engine but you have to be paying close attention which most drivers are not.



Aufgeblassen said:


> Most likely the COMPUTER will shut off engine (with a short countdown warning) BEFORE any actual engine damage occurs. :thumbup:


It doesnt, there was a recent thread on this over on e90post. Computer will let the engine run even when its yelling at you about oil pressure.


----------



## Ti317 (May 15, 2015)

In the first 3 months I owned my 335d (bought CPO) it experienced catastrophic engine failure requiring a new engine $15k plus labor, entire DEF tank, and metering system replaced (I think that was a recall) north of $2k, new front pads and rotors (warped) $1K and some miscellaneous sensors. I would think about it carefully, although the car's history was pretty standard until then and it has been good since.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I knocked the drain plug off of my VW race engine with a little off-track excursion and saw the oil pressure at zero and saved the motor, an expensive 52 Hp formula motor. $3500 for a stone stock motor!

It was my second, the builder replaced my first race motor under warranty - for not telling me to run 50W rather than 30W. It lasted about 30 minutes and I kept the piston stuffed jug for many years as a reminder to not be stupid.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> I kept the piston stuffed jug for many years as a reminder to not be stupid.


Sometimes, no matter how hard people try not to, they still end up that way.


----------

